# Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 Cigar Review - Outstanding



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Enjoying a year old Anejo 50 and the ash is incredible. As smooth and tasty a maduro one could ever want.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 50 Cigar Review - Outstanding


----------

